# Altima Speakers



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

I am new with car audio and cars in general. I am 16 I have a 2002 2.5s Altima. I was wondering if anyone could help me on removal of the rear and front speakers of my car. I already installed a new headunit but I can't figure out how to remove the speakers. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

for the front speakers you have to remove the door panels.. not too hard..
for the rears you have to remove the side moldings.. the rear deck and the hard plastic part behind the seat....

im tired.. if you're gonna do it foreal let me know and ill give you detailed info.. ... if you're not patient have someone do it.. you'll save ur self a headache


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay i got the door panels off, that was easy. Now how do I get the tweeters off and can I please have detailed description on how to remove the rear speakers? I would rather not have to pay $100 for someone else to install it.


----------

